# Spayed, Baby mini-lop in need of home in Raleigh, NC Area!



## rita1234 (May 5, 2012)

We recently brought a rabbit into our home. Although we spayed, cared for her with lots of love, and tried to familiarize her with our family, she's very stressed with the cat and dog in our house. In an effort to make sure she stays happy and healthy and give her a chance at bonding in another home, we're looking for families that want to rescue an indoor, spayed bunny. 

She is litter trained (always goes in the pan in her cage). She is a little shy, though, and would need a home with patience in the bonding process.


----------



## rita1234 (May 20, 2012)

Her equiptment (cage, toys, watering bottle, and food pan) are all included with her!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 20, 2012)

ray:


----------

